# 3D printer decorations



## Fright Boy (Oct 1, 2014)

With the use of 3D printers now at our disposal, what would you make if you had one? Would you use it to make props for your haunt or would you use it to make decorations? Or would you design something that you could sell to the public to fund your haunt (addiction)?
This is a Jack-O-Lantern that a coworkers boyfriend made using his 3D printer at his job. He didn't have any orange for the printer, so he used red; I think it's really cool. I love the face on it. It's big enough to put an LED tea light in it; yes the lid does come off.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The 3D printers are such an amazing technology. That is one good-looking jacko, too.


----------



## Sytnathotep (Oct 10, 2011)

That may be one of my next big purchases, 3D printers have gotten a lot cheaper of the last year or so. Being that I'm a 3D modeller by trade anyway, I could create all kinds of things with it, be it for work, my wife and I's jewelry making, or for the haunt.


----------



## Fright Boy (Oct 1, 2014)

Yeah, told her he could make and sell those. She said it probably took about 5 hours to print.


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

I can't wait to get one. Being able to make custom parts for prop mechanisms would be a huge help.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Funny how it took people that long to figure out how to manufacture something by ADDING material, not subtracting it.


----------

